# Between baths?



## im_nice1 (Mar 12, 2009)

I wanted to ask the experienced ppl here a few questions re grooming: 

a-How frequently do you bathe your dog?

b-What product would you recommend (spray/powder etc) to make the dog smell nice and fresh between baths?

we have a 10 month old lab mix pup, who has become too huge to bathe comfortably by myself. so she has gone to her first professional grooming appointment today...and im wondering how frequently to send her coz its not cheap. On my own, I used to bathe her every week.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

My dogs don't stink any more. The lab mix/shedder hound did but a food change seems to have solved that little problem for the past couple years. I do use a nice smelling grooming spray when I brush and comb the dogs between baths. Flattens the wavy coated guy's coat and helps pull hair out of the shedder hound. I like to rinse weekly and bathe monthly but it is hard on the 16 year old dog so I am slipping to 2 weeks now.

I find that attaching the garden hose to the kitchen sink so I can use warm water outside, leashing the dog to the chair, me sitting on that chair and the dog on my low rough surfaced agility table with all supplies at hand it isn't hard. And cookies, must have small cookies that don't dissolve in wet. Then the clean dripping wet dogs go for a dry off walk. Today is the day. Now is the hour. It is easy and not a mess but I am comfortable and on the 'puter and don't want to move! 

Today's improvement - cookies in the treat pouch, poor Sassy hardly got any last time as Max snatched all of them from the tabletop!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Icesis gets a bath once a week. I don't use any sprays, because she doesn't end up smelly in between them, so I can't help with that. =/


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Zoey and Maggie get bathed once a week with Eqyss Micro-tek and Eqyss Premier.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

im_nice1 said:


> I wanted to ask the experienced ppl here a few questions re grooming:
> 
> a-How frequently do you bathe your dog?
> 
> ...



Since you are no longer bathing her at home, I would recommend you have her groomed monthly, or at least every 6 weeks. This will keep her pretty clean and fresh for you. There is no magic potion unfortunately, to keep them smelling fresh between groomings however. If she is given a good bath, blow dry and brush out by a good groomer, that should last at least 2-3 weeks. I also spritz my groom dogs with a cologne as a finish, and that helps to keep them fresh smelling also. You can purchase cologne sprays at pet stores, that may cover up a doggie smell for a day or two if she gets really stinky between baths. Or you could find a self wash that you can take her to if you can't afford to have her groomed so often. 

I bath my poodle weekly, but my airedale only every few months. He doesn't get stinky between baths, and frequent bathing will soften his coat, and I show him so I can't have that.


----------



## im_nice1 (Mar 12, 2009)

thanks all for your informative replies. it seems there are no favorite nice smelling pet sprays out there 

I think i will take her to the thorough professional grooming once a month and try to give her a wash myself every two weeks. the problem is that she hates baths (and i do have peanut butter as a treat, though no agility table or a garden) and trying to wrestle a 65 lb wriggling/unhappy/clawing puppy in the bathtub is no joke.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I found this shower attachment at petco that's helped in bathing Buddy.

http://www.petco.com/product/6551/Rinse-Ace-Pet-Shower-Deluxe.aspx?CoreCat=DogSFC_Grooming

The other thing that I do is bathe him in the tub that has sliding glass doors, not just a shower curtain. That way he can't jump out (I don't think he would but this just doesn't give him the option). Then I put on old ratty clothes and prepare to get wet. I get in the tub with him and just stand in there with him while I bathe him. It works well. 

I've also put puppy cologne on him but it ends up just giving me a headache. I don't think standard poodles have a dog smell like labs do though. Just my opinion.


----------



## HuggaPug (Oct 21, 2008)

Standard Poos smell like the angels they are :0) Although mine gets a bath weekly


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

They do smell like angels!  Love that standard poodle smell. Unless, said standard poodle has rolled in goose poo. Yuck!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

That is how I used to wash the dogs. Worked fine except for the drain and dog hair. Neither dog seems to have poodle hair! And my poor back. The mad dash outside was something else! I love my little garden and sitting down with the dogs waiting leashed to the chair. Then I have plenty of energy to take them for a nice long walk on the sidewalk to dry off. I tried a trail a couple times and a certain black dog needed another bath as soon as we got home! A nice mud puddle was calling.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Haha! It definitely hurts my back when I wash Buddy like I described. But there's not any hair to deal with in the drain since he doesn't shed. We just don't have a setup to bathe him outside.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

You all are bathing fiends! I give Alvin a bath when he smells bad (rare...he's on a quality food and there isn't a lot of smelly stuff to get into in suburban Los Angeles) or is greasy to the touch. This results in maybe three baths a year.

Nature's Miracle makes pet wipes that I like to use when Alvin needs a wipe down. They don't really smell like anything, but they leave him not smelling like anything either, which is nice if he previously smelled nasty.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

FilleBelle said:


> You all are bathing fiends! I give Alvin a bath when he smells bad (rare...he's on a quality food and there isn't a lot of smelly stuff to get into in suburban Los Angeles) or is greasy to the touch. This results in maybe three baths a year.
> 
> Nature's Miracle makes pet wipes that I like to use when Alvin needs a wipe down. They don't really smell like anything, but they leave him not smelling like anything either, which is nice if he previously smelled nasty.


lol, well I probably wouldn't bathe my girls so much either if they had short hair.. Unfortunately they don't, and after about a week, Maggie's paws start looking gray.. you can't really tell on Zoey, but I know the dirt is there.. We always get muddy little foot prints in the tub just before their bath.


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Buddy doesn't get bathed weekly like some of the other dogs but with every 4-6 week grooming plus a bath in between grooms it comes down to a bath every 2-3 weeks or when needed. Sometimes his white fur just starts to look dingy. The other thing is when I'm home I have to bathe him a little more frequently because of my allergies. I'm not allergic to him (he's a standard poodle) but I am allergic to the pollen, grass, tree stuff he carries in on his fur. I know it's time to bathe him when he makes me sneeze.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> You all are bathing fiends! I give Alvin a bath when he smells bad (rare...he's on a quality food and there isn't a lot of smelly stuff to get into in suburban Los Angeles) or is greasy to the touch. This results in maybe three baths a year.
> 
> Nature's Miracle makes pet wipes that I like to use when Alvin needs a wipe down. They don't really smell like anything, but they leave him not smelling like anything either, which is nice if he previously smelled nasty.


Yeah, the short, coarse coats are nice and easy. Unfortunately, a white standard poodle...not so much..LOL I don't know how poodles got saddled with this "foo-foo" image..but they are SO not foo foo..If there is a puddle or mud..they will make sure they go thru it, rather than around it..and maybe even stop to roll in it..There is nothing foo foo about standards..lol


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

It could very well be the fact that they have to be bathed so often and professionally groomed that has given them the frou-frou image.

I covet a Standard Poodle, but I don't covet that high maintenance coat.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> It could very well be the fact that they have to be bathed so often and professionally groomed that has given them the frou-frou image.
> 
> I covet a Standard Poodle, but I don't covet that high maintenance coat.


True, though they don't need bathing or grooming any more often than shih, bichons, maltese, etc..any long coated dog and they don't see to have that image.  lol I love my standard, and I would have lots of them, if I had more time to groom my own dogs. I could make it alot easier on myself by keeping them real short..but I think thats ugly and I like some style.. lol I am my own worst enemy!


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

I agree with you Graco! It's so strange to me that standard poodles have such a prissy, froo froo image. Quick history lesson, although I'm sure you know, standard poodles were originally water retrievers, most think they're originally german dogs although some say french. The show coat you see nowadays actually used to be a functional clip for the water retrievers. The hunters felt their fur was too heavy when wet so the shaved most of their body but left puffs of hair on their joints and organs to keep them warm. The tail poof was a way to keep tabs on the dog from afar. So really, even dogs in a clip like this, it's supposed to be functional. Correct me if you know something different than what I just said, that's what all the research I've done has said.

I think another reason some people think they're froo froo has to do with the way they carry themselves. Buddy prances, he picks up his feet and holds his head up and prances around. Even when he's in the middle of getting dirty and being a dog he's still prancing. So I'm sure that adds to it.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Shih Tzus, Bichons, and Maltese DON'T have a rep for being frou-frou dogs?!? I absolutely think they do. That's why most men profess that they wouldn't own one, isn't it? I mean, people put bows in their hair, lol.

As I previously said, I covet a Standard Poodle. I would kill to have a big enough house for a big dog like that. But if we're just talking reputation, it would seem the poodle's is at least partially deserved. A dog that has to go to the salon is naturally going to be seen as more high maintenance than one that gets a squirt with the hose a couple 
times a year.

We are so OT!


----------



## meghf (Jul 12, 2009)

Whoops, you're right, we are OT. Sorry for highjacking!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

My boys wear Calvin Klein inbetween baths.  Keeps them smelling like the handsome boys they are.


----------



## HuggaPug (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm with you Graco- I really don't think I'll ever give my St Poo boy a short do. It's worth it to me to keep him stylish plus it is so relaxing to do my own dog cause he doesn't fight like alot of client's dogs. I think I was beside you at the Carolina Groomfest- I had the Parti Poo and got 3rd in Entry Div. Are you going to Hershey?


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Labs or lab mixes don't generally need a lot of bathing. I would say once a month to the groomers' is fine. 

I have a Papillon and she has a long coat so she gets bathed every week to 2 weeks with Vellus shampoo and conditioner. She also gets a blow-dry and she gets brushed with a pin brush.

I don't use sprays either because Nia almost doesn't smell at all unless she's been playing with a lot of dogs and they've gotten her very dirty with their saliva.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

meghf said:


> I agree with you Graco! It's so strange to me that standard poodles have such a prissy, froo froo image. Quick history lesson, although I'm sure you know, standard poodles were originally water retrievers, most think they're originally german dogs although some say french. The show coat you see nowadays actually used to be a functional clip for the water retrievers. The hunters felt their fur was too heavy when wet so the shaved most of their body but left puffs of hair on their joints and organs to keep them warm. The tail poof was a way to keep tabs on the dog from afar. So really, even dogs in a clip like this, it's supposed to be functional. Correct me if you know something different than what I just said, that's what all the research I've done has said.
> 
> I think another reason some people think they're froo froo has to do with the way they carry themselves. Buddy prances, he picks up his feet and holds his head up and prances around. Even when he's in the middle of getting dirty and being a dog he's still prancing. So I'm sure that adds to it.


No corrections at all! You are absolutely correct! I am always telling clients when they see the photos of my standard in continental that the trim HAD a function..and what it was..Its not that someone just made up a "funny" trim. Of course, its much more stylized now..lol 

And to Fillebelle, I groom MANY labs, lab mixes, boxers, huskies, etc. just as regularly as I do the "foo foo" dogs. LOL 

I also apologize for hijacking the thread. I am done now..lol



HuggaPug said:


> I'm with you Graco- I really don't think I'll ever give my St Poo boy a short do. It's worth it to me to keep him stylish plus it is so relaxing to do my own dog cause he doesn't fight like alot of client's dogs. I think I was beside you at the Carolina Groomfest- I had the Parti Poo and got 3rd in Entry Div. Are you going to Hershey?


Sorry, just saw this..LOL I was at South Carolina, but was in open there. PM me!


----------



## tunisianswife (Aug 11, 2009)

oh, I'm one of them with the bows in the hair, shih tzu lhasa group. LOL 

I do bathe them weekly because they sleep w/me, are up on furniture. 

hair brushed daily w/a pin brush and then a comb just to make sure we have gotten out any tangles. shampoos for all occasions-homeopathic flea shampoo, whitening(which I don't use every time), oatmeal almond for the itchies, deodorzing. also a conditiioner.

I wipe down their private areas and faces daily with the wipes that are in the pet section at walmart. they do smell nice and are a nice material.

I found a nice smelling spritz cologne refresher spray @petsmart called "Spa line" or something like that. has the word Spa in it. I think they also have a line of the shampoos too. 

right now, I am using the Evolution shampoos and conditioners. got them on clearance for $1.48 a piece from dogs.com


----------



## im_nice1 (Mar 12, 2009)

no problem with the hijacking... the info on functional cut of poodles was v interesting and news to me...

all info was v good..will keep an eye out for the spa line of deos..otherwise calvin klein here we come  (just wondering if the famous designer would kill himself himself if he knew his spray was being used on dogs? )

and once a month grooming plus wipes would have been great for her lab coat if she didnt go to puppy daycare twice a week for socialising and playing her butt off with other puppies...and returning home covered in mud and saliva and doggie smell. . so i guess i will have to add in some home baths too.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Well all the bathing really helps get out all the loose fur and helps Sassy's itchies stay away. I am allergic or used to be and would bathe the dogs when I got itchy. Bathing didn't help with the stink she used to have, the home cooked food took care of that in time. Crossing my fingers here but since she has stopped stinking I haven't had to bathe her because *I* was itchy.

Saliva is tough to get out but you could try a simple warm water rinse. I like doing that just so I don't have to use all that extra water to get shampoo out. I have missed suds before and it is awful. Non stop itching until you get back out there and wash the dog all over again.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

im_nice1 said:


> no problem with the hijacking... the info on functional cut of poodles was v interesting and news to me...
> 
> all info was v good..will keep an eye out for the spa line of deos..otherwise calvin klein here we come  (just wondering if the famous designer would kill himself himself if he knew his spray was being used on dogs? )
> 
> ...


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Those names are too funny, Graco!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I think the breed has a lot to do with how frequently to bathe. I have Standard Poodles and a Shih Tzu, all of whom get bathed every other week, with the exception of my puppy (SPoodle), who gets bathed once a week.

I don't use anything in between baths to make them smell nice; they smell nice naturally. I do use baby wipes to clean them after potty breaks, and if their feet get wet and/or dirty.


----------



## Rayne01 (Aug 31, 2009)

My schnauzer gets a bath once a week. I don't use anything between baths to make her smell good, but I do clean her up after she comes in from romping outside with our other dogs. Usually she fights with me but today was different. I went into my bathroom to take a shower. I turned the water on to let it warm up and La-la scratched to come into the bathroom(her food and water are kept in there) so I let her in. I turned to my sink to grab a razor, then turned around to let La-la back out. When I looked for her I didn't see her, so I turned and found her. She was in the shower, playing in the water. Needless to say, she got a bath, and I did not. I had to kick her out of the bathroom for me to take a shower. She is so goofy.


----------



## Angelwing (Jan 2, 2008)

You can bath everyday if you like, providing you use a good quality shampoo. But most people don't have time for that. I use Nature's Specialties.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

I bathe Bailey every 1-2 weeks, depending on what he gets into and how dirty/smelly he gets. I use Harry Barker Prickly Pear Cactus 2 in 1 shampoo/conditioner. He too has long hair so I brush him almost every day and wash his beard 1-2 times a day. I don't use any sprays in between but use doggie wipes or unscented baby wipes as needed.


----------



## LoveCairn (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is an easy & affordable way to keep your dog smelling good between baths. you could try using one of the following & see how it works for you & your dog, it works great for me & my pup =) : Baby wipes (or doggy wipes), Baking Soda, Cornstarch, & Baby powder.. They are all non toxic and if baby wipes and baby powder are gentle enough to use on our human babies then they are safe for our four legged friends. If you decide to try any of these, hope it helps!


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Neat thread topic..enjoyed reading how everyones keeping their pooches all nice & tidy, & that poodle info about the clip was downright interesting!! 

I clicked here because my naughty ball of fuzz had me wondering just a few hours ago "IS there A DAY that will EVER come that I DON'T HAVE to give him a bath"?!?!...he just turned 3 months yesterday, & if he come across something stinky, yucky or gross, he simply MUST roll all over it!! I am talking about bugs, slugs, gum, mud, poo - you name it! He even managed to get INSIDE an empty bag of Doritoes & turned himself orange even!! Its obvious that HIS idea of smellin "good" & MY idea of smellin "good" are the exact opposites of the spectrum 

Will be interesting to see how in the long-run we will handle the thread topic of "in-between" bath care. LOL..(as of now, "in-between" part equates to a day or so if I am lucky)...


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Recently, we've been using Shampoos/Conditioners from Isle of Dogs...and I have to say..they are FANTASTIC. I was bathing every week or so..and lol..Rox and Giz haven't needed a bath in almost 3 weeks. They still smell great..and are still softer than ever.. They have deep conditioning masques, and shampoos specially formulated for skin problems. I've fallen head over heels for it...

I also picked up a thing of doggie perfume from Target..Pomegranate fusion..lol..smells amazing!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Graco22 I hope you're still around on this thread cause I got a question for you:

lol, glad this thread came up because I want a shampoo for a wire coated dog that will NOT overly soften the coat. 

My dog is Standard Schnauzer, kept in a stripped coat and has very little doggy oder. The groomer who strips her frowns on baths, I guess because it will soften the coat???. I am not a fan of frequent bathing, as I don't want to dry her skin out. I take her to the barn with me every day, she gets to be a dog and have fun there. I prefer to use a wire brush and brush off the sawdust, dried mud and manure. But there are times I need to do more. Ie: when she's rolled in deer poop, is blood red from playing in the wet red Virginia clay, or has been in a patch of poison ivy. I've been using my horse's stuff (Orvis and Cowboy Magic shampoos) But it's time I bought a dog shampoo. I'm totally stumped when standing at the shampoo section in the pet store. Any ideas for the wire coated breeds?

(as an aside I also covet a Standard Poodle but fear that the coat would be like velcro and attract all the sawdust and manure at the barn like a magnet)


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

NRB I have dogs that go to the barn with me too, and what i've found that is helpful is waterless shampoo. there are several on the market, but i'll use it on their paws or if someone rolled in something. cowboy magic's green stain remover is great too.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

NRB said:


> Graco22 I hope you're still around on this thread cause I got a question for you:
> 
> lol, glad this thread came up because I want a shampoo for a wire coated dog that will NOT overly soften the coat.
> 
> ...


It is true that you don't want to bath often on a wire coated breed, as any bathing does soften the coat. The best shampoo I have found for stripped terriers/dogs is All System's Crisp Coat. It does the least softening, and gets em squeaky clean. You will have to order it, won't find it in stores. 

Yes, a poodle would be a burr/sawdust/manure magnet! LOL But boy would one have a good time at the barn...and you can wash them as often as you like! LOL


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

thanks Graco22 I'll look online for it.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

My monsters live indoors. I only bathe them about once every 4-6 weeks. I can't imagine bathing weekly!


----------

